# مطلوب صور لابراج الحفر.لمعدات الحفر .للابار النفطية.لعملية حفر بئر



## نفاط ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين...
ياريت لو اي واحد يكدر يوفرنا صور لابراج الحفر.لمعدات الحفر .للابار النفطية.لعملية حفر بئر .اي صورة تنفعنا وتاخذنا الى الدنيا العملية.او اي موقع نكدر نلكي بي هاي الاشياء ..امنيتي اشوف فيديو لحفر بئر نفطي ..وانشاء الله الله يوفقكم.
ولكم مني خالص الشكر على جهودكم العضيمة.
شكرآ​


----------



## توكلت على الله (12 أكتوبر 2007)

طب لي متزور مصافي نفط افضل:18:


----------



## نفاط ابراهيم (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اني طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم التفط لاكني اعتقد زيارة المصافي شي صعب خصوصآ يمنا بعد ماادري والمصافي مااعتقد راح تقبل اي واحد يجي ويطب خصوصآ اني ماعندي اي احد يشتغل في المصافي او الشركات النفطية فما اتصور يخلوني افوت وماعتقد في مدينتا اكو مصفى؟شفت الصعوبة.


----------



## رؤى ج (10 نوفمبر 2007)

من الصعب ان تجد هذا المطلب حاولت سابقا لكن بدون جدوى وان عثرت علية فيكون من حسن حظك وساكون اول من يفرح لك بهذا الانجاز ومن المستفيدين منه لانني وان كنت مهندسة واعمل في احدى الشركات لكني لن استطيع ابدا بظل ظروف بلدي ان ارى بنفسى عمليات الحفر او اي برج حفر:80:


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بامكانك تحميل هذا الملف
http://www.4shared.com/file/28553652/3d5c9399/Journey_to_Offshore_Rig.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان الملتقى يحتوى على معلومات كثيرة عن هندسة الحفر


----------



## احمد العروشي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنالك التوفيق اخي نفاط وبنفس الوقت اهم شي تكون عارف الصورة البدائية للحفارة وثاني شئ النت ملئ بالمواقع تزودك بالصور واتمنالك التوفيق والاسهل من وجع الرأس لو تقوم بعمل رسالة من جهة دراستك الى احدى الشركات ومن ثم تجيك الموافقة وتروح وتشوف الصورة الواضحة للحفارة انا عندي الصور اخي نفاط بس والله انا بمكان والصور بمكان اخر ياريت تذكرني بالفترة القادمة ولعيونك ولعيون منتدياتنا ازودك بيها وطبعا رحت انا وزملائي للحفارة وشفنا كل شئ عملى والحمد لله والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## hudairaq1 (18 يناير 2008)

عجيب يا اخي متكدر تعر على صورة لبرج ولا شفت برج حقيقي في موقع العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

قريبا ان شاء الله راح ابعثلك ملف للتحميل فية كل الصور اللي انت عايزها و بس قبل كدة شوف الموقع هذا www.osha.org راح يعجبك


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

اذا كنت حابب تشوف النت و موقع google بالذات لازم تاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان البحث بالكامل لازم يكون بالانجليزية و ما عدا هيك ما راح تتحصل على شيء اضافة الى اختيارك البحث الصوري


----------



## sseaea (26 يناير 2008)

هنا تجدها
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=d7db3bce3d2ff478a07ff640d52a2fc0


----------



## sseaea (26 يناير 2008)

ملف اخر جميل يحوي على الصور المطلوبة 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=e42f3ebe295435561aa301850e4fa649


----------



## sseaea (26 يناير 2008)

من هنا ايضا 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=81e80777ec16361cb532d51af125994d


----------



## sseaea (26 يناير 2008)

كل هذه الملفات تم تحميلها خصيصا لك وهذا ايضا 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=70f3972b49e475dc5ee6121dada38cf5http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=81e80777ec16361cb532d51af125994d


----------



## sseaea (26 يناير 2008)

http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=6712f4663689c0681af07f572d7e7245


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (17 فبراير 2008)

ألف مليون شكر أخ sseaea
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكت اين الملف 
oil picture 1


----------



## سامي نادر (17 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا و الف شكر*

شكرا و الف شكر لكل من ساعدنا من قريب او من بعيد على اثراء معارفنا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alikhder (18 فبراير 2008)

ياأخي مابعرف شو بقدر فيدك انا جاهز لاي شي ممكن افيدك به لاني اعمل بصفة شيف ميكانيك حفر على احدى الحفارات ببلدنا الحبيب ومستعد لاي سؤتال وقد اتاخر بالرد كوني ممكن اكون بالدوام حسب طبيعة عملي ورادي 10 /10


----------



## london_boy (19 فبراير 2008)

thanx alot's


----------



## sseaea (24 فبراير 2008)

أكرم كيلاني قال:


> ألف مليون شكر أخ sseaea
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> ولكت اين الملف
> oil picture 1


انت حمل الملف و بعدين فك الضغط


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 مارس 2008)

هلو ابراهيم اذا النت من طلاب جامعة بغداد و من قسم النفط روح على دكتورة مهى كلها ست يكلون عندج فد سي دي على معدات الحفر بالكن استنسخة منج؟ خل اجيبة وياهة و استنسخة و رجع النسخة الاصليه و اذا ما جابتلك اياه اني عندي منة نسخة من اجي للجامعة اجيبلك اياه وياية
باي


----------



## stk (24 أبريل 2010)

زودوني بكتاب بيكر اهيوز


----------



## stk (24 أبريل 2010)

من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا هلو اصدقا الخير والمحبه


----------



## GeoOo (25 أبريل 2010)

*Rig Components & Personal*

Rig Components & Personal
:75:
ملف يوضح انواع اجهزة الحفر و اجزائها المختلفة بالصور 
http://www.4shared.com/document/uSC8WWki/Rig_Components__Personel.html​


----------



## نور اية (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اريييييييييددددددد صور لبرج الحفر وأجزاءة


----------



## chatze58 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

eroor in the link,,,,may you help me..machkoor


----------

